# Both my ebooks are .99!!



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

My romantic comedy now has a launch date!

Girlebooks.com will present *CELEBRITIES FOR BREAKFAST* on Monday, August 16. We will have a special price (TBA).

What's it about? See below:

Personal shopper to the stars, Judith Collington, refuses to spend one more day in LA, answering the whiney demands of her Hollywood clientele. To escape, Judith and her seventh-grader, Shannon, give up their lucrative lifestyle to run a bed and breakfast in central Illinois. Judith prepares to purchase the property, until it changes hands in a poker game. New owner: Hollywood actor and part-time egomaniac, Ren Spencer. Judith installs Ren into the nearest guest room, where he insists on heated towels and meals on a tray. She would love to hate him, except he's pathetic in an endearing sort of way. Oh, and did I mention he's about to become engaged?

If you really want the latest, just read Shannon's private computer journal. Her bedroom wall is plastered with posters of her all-time favorite star, but Shannon could care less if Ren Spencer's a has-been at 35. He's so hot, she can't stop writing love stories about him. So what if Ren drinks too much and has to sober up in jail? And why can't Shannon just have a normal mother like everybody else?

CELEBRITIES FOR BREAKFAST is a romantic comedy told through Judith's voice, but sprinkled throughout are Shannon's journal entries and Ren's two cents.


----------



## Gabriela Popa (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats Shelley!
Gabriela


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

That's fantastic!  Congratulations!

Vicki


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you! It's a big genre switch for me, but very exciting!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

*We have a cover!*


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Nice!  I like it!  Very professional looking.  

Vicki


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

Congratulations, Shelley!  Love the cover.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Thanks! Now it seems more like a real book!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

It's nice... I don't get romantic comedy from it.  Maybe it needs the breakfast element. Like an bagel with egg sticking in one of the shoes... an overturned cup of coffee marring the perfection of shoes and flowers and surface.  It's very slick and professional, but at first glance, it almost looks like a bridal magazine cover or maybe even a cookbook (I think it was the lettering across the top that did that).

But, very pretty and slick. Just doesn't say rom com to me.   

terry


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

T.M. Roy said:


> It's nice... I don't get romantic comedy from it. Maybe it needs the breakfast element. Like an bagel with egg sticking in one of the shoes... an overturned cup of coffee marring the perfection of shoes and flowers and surface. It's very slick and professional, but at first glance, it almost looks like a bridal magazine cover or maybe even a cookbook (I think it was the lettering across the top that did that).
> 
> But, very pretty and slick. Just doesn't say rom com to me.
> 
> terry


Thanks, Terry. Others made the same observation. That's why we added "A ROMANTIC COMEDY" in small letters under the title. I guess we need to make it stand out more!!


----------



## terryr (Apr 24, 2010)

Author Eyes said:


> Thanks, Terry. Others made the same observation. That's why we added "A ROMANTIC COMEDY" in small letters under the title. I guess we need to make it stand out more!!


I saw that, but people see the picture first, especially viewing it online, unless they zoom in close enough to read the fine print.


----------



## G.L. Douglas (Jun 27, 2010)

Beautiful cover. I want those shoes!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

G.L. Douglas said:


> Beautiful cover. I want those shoes!


Thanks, GL. My niece is a photographer, and we used a photo she took at someone's wedding.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

I have it listed now, over at Goodreads!

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8614311-celebrities-for-breakfast-a-romantic-comedy


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

The cover is very eye-catching.  It says "Hollywood" to me.

Dana Taylor


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Dana Taylor said:


> The cover is very eye-catching. It says "Hollywood" to me.
> 
> Dana Taylor


Thanks, Dana. That's exactly what we were trying to achieve!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

We're getting closer! 

My publisher sent me a pdf of the manuscript for final approval. Now I'm really starting to get excited!!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

It's posted now at Girlebooks.com: http://girlebooks.com/ebook-catalog/shelley-stout/celebrities-for-breakfast/


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

The wait is almost over. Beginning Monday, Aug. 16, you can order *Celebrities for Breakfast* for only .99!! In honor of this event, *Radium Halos* is also .99!! This offer will be for one week only.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

We had a pretty good launch with the .99 special. Now sales have slowed, and I could really use some reviews either on Amazon or Goodreads. Any readers out there willing to be first?

Thanks in advance!

http://amzn.to/cA0T3j


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

And a hearty congratulations aimed right at ya'.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Thank you, R. Doug.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Girlebooks.com has free downloads of the classics, plus books for sale by contemporary authors.


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Just wanted to welcome all the newcomers to Kindleboards! If any of you are looking for a fun romantic comedy, Celebrities for Breakfast is only $2.99 at Amazon: http://amzn.to/cA0T3j


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

A great review over a Goodreads. 

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/117828883


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Great review here: ---> http://www.amazon.com/review/R7QXEDWTBQICS/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

*Only .99 *for a limited time! http://amzn.to/cA0T3j


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Only .99 at Amazon

http://amzn.to/cA0T3j


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Glad to be the Book of the Day here at KB! A fun read!

CarolAnn at the Romance Reviews gave it four stars, saying, "Reading this book really reminded me of those delightful 1960s Doris Day/Rock Hudson romantic comedies given a modern twist."

Here's an excerpt: 

This morning, I had to get snippy again with another juvenile, conceited Hollywood celebrity. As soon as I left the hotel where I’d delivered a package for a client, I handed my parking voucher to the valet. “Thank you, Ms. Collington,” he said. “Volvo SUV, isn’t it?”
“That’s the one. Take your time.” The weather was sheer LA bliss. Nice breeze with fluffy white clouds. Smogless. No wonder people love it here in the winter. 
A minute later, instead of my car, a white limo pulled up, tires scraping the curb. From the lobby, a dozen or so tourists shoved past me with their cameras and cell phones. Previously invisible paparazzi materialized in clusters of two or three, ready to ambush the celeb behind the limo’s tinted glass. 
To escape the craziness, I snuck down the sidewalk out from under the awning. Can you blame me? Oh, I remember how it felt the first time I saw a celebrity in the flesh. But after a month or so of standing behind one of them at the Food 4 Less checkout, where they inevitably get the last bag, (my bag), of Cool Ranch Doritos, you barely notice them anymore. But don’t get me wrong. I’ve got nothing against them. Celebrities pay my salary.
The limo driver got out and opened the passenger door. When the anticipated superstar turned out to be an older woman wearing Donna Karan and a darling pair of Givenchy sling-backs, all mayhem ceased. Disappointed tourists and paparazzi schlepped away.  
Something tickled the back of my neck. Only a speck of dust or a breeze, but it gave me goose bumps. But then, I get goose bumps for all sorts of reasons. 
While I waited for my car, something rushed past my head. Something from above, that fell in a tangled heap on the sidewalk. I didn’t want to touch it, even though it was only a dark-colored T-shirt. I stepped toward the curb, faced the building, and threw my head back, ready to dodge whatever fell next. 
Several floors above me a tall, messy-haired man, and an irate young woman with a head scarf stood on their balcony, her arms flying with chaotic energy, and his folded over his puffed up chest, ready to take on whatever she dished out. I easily recognized him: Ren Spencer, my daughter Shannon’s idol. 
The tourists and paparazzi reappeared, now with a mission. With the street-level screams and cheers, I couldn’t hear the dispute details, but for the tourists, it didn’t matter. This was pure entertainment. 
The argument continued. The unrecognizable woman, (my guess, a jilted starlet), slapped Ren Spencer hard across his face. I palmed my stinging cheek, whispering, “Ouch.” 
With my neck craned toward the balcony, the unhinged starlet picked up a large black object and heaved it over the railing. Ren ducked. 
As the object tumbled toward the applauding audience, clothing, shoes, and toiletries rained down in a steady stream. Fortunately, I’m a fast sprinter. 
When the balcony performance ended, one of the tourists, a silver-haired woman with hoop earrings, snatched a stray Nike by a shoestring and swung it over her head, squealing like a lovesick groupie. She bolted through the hotel doors, but didn’t get far. A porter stopped her for the shoe, collecting the duffle bag and the remaining contents strewn on the sidewalk. 
On cue, the hotel doors reopened. Ren Spencer—in the flesh— hobbled forward. He was wearing one Nike, dark glasses parked on top of his head, and an expression that read, “Mess with me and die.” I was about to inform him where he could collect his stuff, but the porter beat me to it. Relocating his sunglasses to his nose, and clutching his duffle bag and stray shoe to his chest, Ren elbowed the insistent autograph-seekers away. 
When the valet climbed out of the front seat of my SUV, Ren Spencer rushed toward the passenger door. He faced me, angled his head toward the vehicle, and gripped the door handle. No words necessary. Exhaling in disgust, I told him to get into the back seat, knowing I’d drive only a block or two and drop him off. 
He was difficult to hate. He seemed so pathetic, in an endearing sort of way. Besides, I couldn’t help but notice the air in my car gradually changed from car smell to a more manly scent. He wasn’t wearing any particular fragrance, but he gave off that unmistakable blend of healthy man and warm body that could make a woman run a red light. 
As he wriggled into his second shoe, a few strands of his freshly-showered shoulder-length hair fell across his forehead. Instead of any pleasantries or “thank you’s,” he began with, “Get me to L-A-X. You know the back way, don’t you?” 
I tried my best to scowl at him through the rear view mirror. “Who do you think I am, United Taxi? I’ll be happy to drop you off at the nearest corner.” 
“You don’t understand. I’m supposed to meet my bodyguard there in less than half an hour.” 
I tried to remain calm, but I do have my limits, and he’d just exceeded them. Pulling to an open space of curb, I turned to face him, elbow on the armrest. I presented him with my cheesiest smile. “On your way out, don’t forget your baggage.” 
My job used to be easy. Now, all I can think about is escaping the melodrama of Hollywood. For weeks now, my clients have been sending me flowers and gifts or taking me out to dinner to say good-bye to their personal shopper. I’ve worked for celebrities since Shannon was in elementary school. Far too long. 
Even with its challenges, my career has afforded me abundant luxuries. I’ve seen the best hairdressers for my chin-length nearly red hair, and spas for every inch of my fair skin. I’ve enjoyed the services of personal trainers for my physique—I’m short, so every ounce shows on me.
Shannon’s ecstatic about our move. I’m glad she’s taking it so well. I wouldn’t want to destroy my daughter’s life. There’s a world of difference between a private school in LA and a public middle school in central Illinois. 
As for me, I can hardly wait. Sure, I’ll miss my friends, but I’m thrilled about what’s to come. Only ten more days.


----------



## Vianka Van Bokkem (Aug 26, 2010)

*Shelley, love both covers!*

*Vianka Van Bokkem *


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Vianka Van Bokkem said:


> *Shelley, love both covers!*
> 
> *Vianka Van Bokkem *


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Celebrities for Breakfast is our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Such a nice review from Michelle Sutton on her Book Review Blog:

http://tinyurl.com/36qkffq


----------



## Author Eyes (Nov 26, 2009)

Both my ebooks are .99!!

Radium Halos -Kindle here------------->>> http://amzn.to/bRhyd7

Celebrities for Breakfast -Kindle here------------->>> http://amzn.to/cA0T3j

Radium Halos paperback is also discounted to $11.87 here ---------------->>> http://amzn.to/b1ewLK


----------

